# Mother's Day, Flowers, family and Trout



## spindoctor (Apr 26, 2010)

It's been a little slow in coming, but Minnesota finally got a stretch of sunshine with some warm temperature, and the woodland flowers are in full bloom.


















Last week was Mother's Day and instead of getting a small bunch of flowers for my wife Susan I sort of changed things up a little and took her to the flowers.


























And since we were in the area, it seemed only proper to do a little fishing as well.


















We weren't the only family out enjoying the spring weather, Mother and Father goose were out with several newly hatched goslings, and Mrs. Fox was outside the burrow with her family. This was probably this fox's first litter because when we paused to take photos, rather than perform the typical diversions to distract us, this mother just took off for the hills leaving her kits completely amazed and bewildered. They looked to be teenagers so that may explain her actions.


















I'll place more photo's on another upcoming post.
Spindoctor.


----------



## billfish3r (Oct 8, 2019)

Awesome catch! Nice fishing waders. I cant wait to try on my new Foxelli Nylon Chest Waders this weekend. I hope I get as lucky as you.


----------

